
Gangstalking: A New Type of Internet Conspiracy Cult - PurpleMartin
https://medium.com/invisible-illness/gangstalking-a-new-type-of-internet-conspiracy-cult-ab0a4fc7b85c
======
hatchershoes
The subtitle sums up the smugness of the article pretty well: "What Happens
When Mental Illness Becomes Coordinated".

Later in the article: "For example, people who believe they are being
gangstalked point to the many verified extensive surveillance forces that
institutions use on the general public. These can range from the collecting
and selling of internet data to the NSA’s overzealousness that was exposed by
Edward Snowden. Conspiracy theory believers are not wrong to have concerns
about these issues. They cross the line, however, when they think their
thoughts are being read or that the car they saw with the tinted windows was
sent specifically to monitor them". So the author thinks that anyone who is
paranoid of the government is a "conspiracy theorist", more or less. The
author obviously _knows_ that mind-reading is a myth, because if mind-reading
were possible, the author would have already known about it. Anybody
practicing mind-reading would have published their protocols, and because the
author has not heard about such protocols, they do not exist. Further, if you
believe that a car is following you, you are apparently a conspiracy theorist,
because cars do not follow people.

Here's another bit from the article: "For instance, “Psy-Ops” refers to a type
of surveillance operation that supposedly remotely transfers information to
the brains of targeted individuals to affect their emotions and logic — in
other words, mind-control".

This is simply false. The author didn't even bother to read the wikipedia
article on the subject
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_warfare](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_warfare)
.

In conclusion, this is a bunch of drivel and just another useless hit piece on
people who distrust their government, who the author claims are mentally-ill
conspiracy theorists.

------
badrabbit
I don't know about paranoid people or the extremes this article speaks about.
But group stalking is a thing,usually with an end goal but also for some sick
psychological satisfaction.

It's much like how they get a person (usually a female) to install a remote
access trojan and basically mess with them and share videos,webcam
recordings,etc... On forums (pretty sick stufd,they call the victims their
"slaves"). Haven't confirmed it first hand but I can see people coordinating
cyberstalking. But in person stalking takes too much resource for me to
believe it's done for the sole reason of just messing with someone.

